# 2016 Roubaix SL4 Comp



## kgregg (Oct 17, 2013)

Specialized is having a Spring Sale and dropped price of this bike $500 (to $2000). I'm eyeing it as a replacement for my 2012 Roubaix Compact (Tiagra groupset). The SL4 has mix of 105 and Ultegra gear. Any thoughts on this bike and/or price? See https://www.specialized.com/us/en/spring-savings/roubaix-sl4-comp/107115


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kgregg said:


> Specialized is having a Spring Sale and dropped price of this bike $500 (to $2000). I'm eyeing it as a replacement for my 2012 Roubaix Compact (Tiagra groupset). The SL4 has mix of 105 and Ultegra gear. Any thoughts on this bike and/or price? See https://www.specialized.com/us/en/spring-savings/roubaix-sl4-comp/107115


You are getting the lower level Roubaix frame, but a really solid component group. I have tested that frame in the past and I highly doubt that most people could tell the difference between it and the higher end Expert level frame. It rides really nice. That being said, I think $2000 is a bit too high for that level frame. I think this might be the sweet spot (with 105 components):

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/road/roubaix-sl4-sport/106477

You could then take the extra $400 you saved and put it toward better wheels like a set of carbon Yoeleos or Cosine wheels from wiggle, etc.. I think that is a better all around build IMO.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

I know you are looking at the Roubaix, but a question for you, what or where do you ride your bike? 

Reason for asking is that I have an S-Works Roubaix SL4 and have just bought a Specialized Diverge. It is virtually the same geometry as the Roubaix but allows for fatter tyres, disc brakes, fender and rack mounts etc and is a whole lot more fun off road if that is something you do or may be interested in. I love my Roubaix, but the Diverge is perhaps a little more versatile depending on your intended use. Just a thought anyway.


----------



## kgregg (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, Rashadabd. I had not considered the Sport version of the Roubaix. Will have to look at it more closely. For how I use a road bike (mostly distance road riding) the 105 equipped Sport version might be fine.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

kgregg said:


> Thanks for the reply, Rashadabd. I had not considered the Sport version of the Roubaix. Will have to look at it more closely. For how I use a road bike (mostly distance road riding) the 105 equipped Sport version might be fine.


No problem at all. 105 performs as good as anything in my opinion. I like the idea of having some extra money left over for upgrades as well.


----------



## deapee (May 7, 2014)

I just got the Roubaix SL4 Sport -- in contention with the Trek Emonda and a few others...In the end, it came down to getting something I would love looking at (because they were all so similar). As soon as I knew the SL4 Sport was on sale for $1600 (I think that ends this week), I jumped on it. There was an Emonda on sale for $1500 as well that had comparable components at a LBS (was a demo bike).

My upgrade was probably a bit more significant, coming from a Crossrip Comp, but this SL4 Sport is great. Shifting is buttery smooth, and the bike is an absolute powerhouse -- the 50/34 and the 11 speed 12-32 literally meant I lost no gear ratios coming from a 50/39/30.

Anyway, I'm very happy with my SL4 Sport.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

The ultegra/105 argument aside, the extra $400 the comp model costs also buys you better wheels, better cranks, and shimano as opposed to house brand brakes. I think this is worth the extra money. If it's within your budget I think this is money well spent. Just my 2 cents.

Tom


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, but those "upgraded" wheels and brakes aren't worth much on the open market, let alone $400 more. The OP would be doing himself a favor by riding that stuff for a while, taking that $400 and adding a little more to it, and buying a real upgrade on the wheels IMO. The bike will ride better and be lighter. Like you said, to each his own though. Even the new Giant SLR1 wheels come in at like $1000 right now. You can often find them on ebay for $700-800. Specialized Roval CL60 wheels are currently on sale too and FLO Cycling will be releasing a relatively affordable full carbon clincher set in the near future as well (Cosine and Yoeleo already have two of the most affordable carbon wheelsets out there). If you are ok with alloy wheels, there are lots of great sets out there for $800 or less. Zipp 30, Shimano Dura Ace, Mavics, Boyd, and HED are a few that come to mind.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Yeah, but those "upgraded" wheels and brakes aren't worth much on the open market, let alone $400 more. The OP would be doing himself a favor by riding that stuff for a while, taking that $400 and adding a little more to it, and buying a real upgrade on the wheels IMO. The bike will ride better and be lighter. Like you said, to each his own though. Even the new Giant SLR1 wheels come in at like $1000 right now. You can often find them on ebay for $700-800. Specialized Roval CL60 wheels are currently on sale too and FLO Cycling will be releasing a relatively affordable full carbon clincher set in the near future as well (Cosine and Yoeleo already have two of the most affordable carbon wheelsets out there). If you are ok with alloy wheels, there are lots of great sets out there for $800 or less. Zipp 30, Shimano Dura Ace, Mavics, Boyd, and HED are a few that come to mind.


In my case I decided to buy the Roubaix Expert flavor, which has an upgraded carbon frameset. I'm sure it's more bike than my meager skills deserve, but it was well within my budget and, in my estimation, a good value. Ummm.., plus I love the color.

Tom


----------



## kgregg (Oct 17, 2013)

re: extra money left over for upgrades:

I will most likely use LBS credit and get 12 months at 0% to pay for the bike. I have done this before, it is great to use their money free for a year. So, I will not have $400 extra cash in my pocket if I get the Sport instead of the Comp.


----------



## kgregg (Oct 17, 2013)

update : i pulled the trigger today on 2016 Roubaix SL4 Comp in the light blue color. Should have bike at LBS in a week or so. My 2012 Roubaix Compact will be posted in the classifieds section soon.


----------



## tpcorr (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations! You'll love the color. I don't know if you've seen it in person yet, but the photos on the internet catalog don't do the bike justice. Good luck.


----------



## kgregg (Oct 17, 2013)

thanks. have not seen this color in person yet but everyone tells me exactly what you wrote.


----------

